# Ralph Boalt's Daughter



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I was judging a Junior Hunt test today. When a particular handler checked in I said "You're Ralph Boalt's daughter, aren't you?" She looked at me and was speechless for a moment. Then she said "How did you know?" I told her how I figured it out, said I was an old timer.

We talked a little about some old field trialers---Col. Magoffin (Gilnockie), Torch Flinn (Tigathoe), and of course her father Ralph Boalt (Stilrovin) among others. I of course told her that the photo of AM DUAL CH. Stilrovin Nitro Express FDHF DDHF was one of my favorites---retrieving a pheasant by jumping over barbed wire. That photo I believe was featured in at least one magazine.

Again telling me that she was so surprised, she then said that she never tells anyone who she is. She said she couldn't wait to tell her kids.


I thought this was all pretty cool.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting tidbit from Ralph Boalt's obit in RFTN. He never sold a dog. He gave dogs to Golden Retriever enthusiasts.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stilrovin Nitro Express


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a good heart you are. I bet that meant more to her than you can imagine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> What a good heart you are. I bet that meant more to her than you can imagine. Thanks for sharing.



I hope I do not sound corny. You are right, she was at first stunned and then she said wait until I tell my kids. And I was thrilled to meet her. The above picture is my absolute favorite.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

gdgli said:


> Interesting tidbit from Ralph Boalt's obit in RFTN. He never sold a dog. He gave dogs to Golden Retriever enthusiasts.



He must have been one of those who bred because he truly loved Goldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

cwag said:


> He must have been one of those who bred because he truly loved Goldens



I think so. I consider him a legend, important figure in our breed. He is in the RHOF. That dog you are looking at is both a field champion and a conformation champion, earned his Field Champion in 1942 and bench title in 1947. First dual champion in our breed.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

And we all have Stilrovn in our dogs. One of the original breeders. Very cool that you knew him.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry if I misled you, I knew of him. The name should be familiar to enthusiasts that are about my age. There is no name recognition among the "youngsters" which I think is a shame.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I hope I do not sound corny. You are right, she was at first stunned and then she said wait until I tell my kids. And I was thrilled to meet her. The above picture is my absolute favorite.


Corny? Not in the least. I imagine that for his daughter, as long as someone still remembers her father and his contributions, he isn't really gone, it keeps him close. I had never heard that he never sold a dog, he must have been a special person. I love history and have read everything I can get my hands on about the breed and the people involved, love looking at pedigrees and dogs way back. We owe people like him quite a debt.


----------

